# Where is app Gaana downloading music?



## king718 (May 5, 2014)

I just downloaded this app called Gaana. It's an Indian music app that allows you to download and listen to music. I want to play music downloaded from this app with other music apps (shuttle+). But I can't find the directory where it is saving all the songs. Can someone tell me where this app is saving all the music?


----------



## Gaana Product (May 5, 2014)

*Songs caching on Gaana*

When you download songs on Gaana app, they are stored on the device but are DRM protected so they are accessible only from Gaana application. You cannot take them out of Gaana app.


----------



## king718 (May 9, 2014)

Gaana Product said:


> When you download songs on Gaana app, they are stored on the device but are DRM protected so they are accessible only from Gaana application. You cannot take them out of Gaana app.

Click to collapse



There is no way around this?


----------



## ReX-Hell2heAven (Oct 14, 2014)

*Do This.....*

Gaana allow us to play the downloaded songs in their app only...But we can change this and can get downloaded files
Open ES File Explorer and enable Show hidden files ON ....
go to ANDROID/data/com.gaana
U will find one folder* files* open that 
They are your downloaded files .........
Select one file by long holding ,,then mark all by using select all(top right coener tick mark) option and tap RENAME(below)  in that select "rename extension name" type .mp3 and hit OK and u can move all these files to a folder wherever u want
now you can play this files in ur default player ..

But the problem is in ur player u wont see the names and album arts for these songs n it'll be PIUA I hope I helped u:angel::good:


----------



## ishaang (Oct 15, 2014)

Theres an app by Airtel called Wynk Music which you should also check out for listening free, they seem to have whatever I search for (and not just Hindi)

But you cannot download songs unless you purchase which I haven't tried. If you are on Airtel you can make a song your hello tune too.


----------



## iambhavin (Oct 18, 2014)

*location of gaana app downloaded songs*



ReX-Hell2heAven said:


> Gaana allow us to play the downloaded songs in their app only...But we can change this and can get downloaded files
> Open ES File Explorer and enable Show hidden files ON ....
> go to ANDROID/data/com.gaana
> U will find one folder* files* open that
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
the location is accurate. this is where it used to be. but i think they have now upgraded the app and changed the location.
i tried searching all the folders but i could not find the files now.
has any one else been successful getting the files then please share the location.


----------



## rockydavie27 (Oct 18, 2014)

how to identify drm files in wynk app, I think I have the location but I am not able to copy or rename any of the file.


----------



## king718 (Oct 21, 2014)

Any updates guys?


----------



## andy40358 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Need Rooted Now*

Now file are in root folder. All you need is rooted device and app call "root explorer". Go on youtube and get your device rooted. Files are in root-data-data-com.gaana-files
These files are saved in the form of numeric numbers. Copy them on your pc or just play on your device using player. Solid drawback is you need to rename all song names because numbers are given to the files.


----------



## ReX-Hell2heAven (Nov 5, 2014)

*Im using upgraded only*



iambhavin said:


> Hi,
> the location is accurate. this is where it used to be. but i think they have now upgraded the app and changed the location.
> i tried searching all the folders but i could not find the files now.
> has any one else been successful getting the files then please share the location.

Click to collapse



Im talking about upgraded app only and im successful in getting the files as I explained before and  FYI - mine is not rooted it's MOTO E


----------



## amit shah (Nov 14, 2014)

*how to find songs downloaded by GAANA APP*



ReX-Hell2heAven said:


> Im talking about upgraded app only and im successful in getting the files as I explained before and  FYI - mine is not rooted it's MOTO E

Click to collapse



FOUND SUCCESSFULLY (IN MY  ROOTED DEVICE).!
  GET UR DEVICE ROOTED.     OPEN ES FILE EXPLORER & GET THE ROOT PERMISSION (i.e. turn on the root access) & ALSO TURN ON THE 'SHOW HIDDEN FILES ' OPTION. NOW GO TO SDCARD->ANDROID ->DATA-> COM.GAANA->FILES. THAT'S IT!!!! THERE YOU WILL FIND ALL THE SONGS WHICH ARE ONLY NUMBERED  :victory:

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




king718 said:


> I just downloaded this app called Gaana. It's an Indian music app that allows you to download and listen to music. I want to play music downloaded from this app with other music apps (shuttle+). But I can't find the directory where it is saving all the songs. Can someone tell me where this app is saving all the music?

Click to collapse




FOUND SUCCESSFULLY (IN MY  ROOTED DEVICE).!
  GET UR DEVICE ROOTED.     OPEN ES FILE EXPLORER & GET THE ROOT PERMISSION (i.e. turn on the root access) & ALSO TURN ON THE 'SHOW HIDDEN FILES ' OPTION. NOW GO TO SDCARD->ANDROID ->DATA-> COM.GAANA->FILES. THAT'S IT!!!! THERE YOU WILL FIND ALL THE SONGS WHICH ARE ONLY NUMBERED  :victory:


----------



## HimalayaDua (Nov 21, 2014)

king718 said:


> Any updates guys?

Click to collapse



Hi,

yeah the root option is perfect.
but you can simply download a previous version of the app v4.0.x
and you are good to go.
all songs in the ANDROID/DATA/com.gaana/files folder.

enjoy.. :good:


----------



## king718 (Nov 21, 2014)

amit shah said:


> FOUND SUCCESSFULLY (IN MY  ROOTED DEVICE).!
> GET UR DEVICE ROOTED.     OPEN ES FILE EXPLORER & GET THE ROOT PERMISSION (i.e. turn on the root access) & ALSO TURN ON THE 'SHOW HIDDEN FILES ' OPTION. NOW GO TO SDCARD->ANDROID ->DATA-> COM.GAANA->FILES. THAT'S IT!!!! THERE YOU WILL FIND ALL THE SONGS WHICH ARE ONLY NUMBERED  :victory:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried it and there is nothing in that folder. Gave it roote permission and hidden files and still nothing there.


----------



## theharshada (Nov 26, 2014)

*can location be set to external sd card?*

This works fine. Found the files. could rename and play on device media player.

But this app eats up internal memory. Is there any way to move the storage to External SD card?


----------



## rk9144 (Dec 7, 2014)

*memory usage app*



king718 said:


> I tried it and there is nothing in that folder. Gave it roote permission and hidden files and still nothing there.

Click to collapse



I had the same issue for my MOTO G. 
My problem was, I downloaded around 250mb of songs through the app but could not play it in the music player other than the app!

Solution:
Download an app named "Memory Usage" and see which folder is consuming big size. Open it and see each file size ( normally 4-6 mb) to confirm its the same folder used by the app for songs storage
>>find your folder and extract it through es explorer.

Just follow the other user's comments for extraction

Thanks


----------



## coolpepe (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks for the help. Did find the file in Android/ Data/ com.gana/files with help of EZ exlporer.


----------



## itechengine (Dec 19, 2014)

rockydavie27 said:


> how to identify drm files in wynk app, I think I have the location but I am not able to copy or rename any of the file.

Click to collapse



can someone please tell me the location of the downloaded files?


----------



## lalit12x (Dec 21, 2014)

itechengine said:


> can someone please tell me the location of the downloaded files?

Click to collapse



Location of wynk storage app???


----------



## itechengine (Dec 22, 2014)

lalit12x said:


> Location of wynk storage app???

Click to collapse



location of downloaded music....


----------



## deadbody2014 (Dec 22, 2014)

coolpepe said:


> Thanks for the help. Did find the file in Android/ Data/ com.gana/files with help of EZ exlporer.

Click to collapse



thanks buddy... my phone is not rooted still found the files here...
Android/ Data/ com.gana/files
with the help of "es explorer" ofcourse... In ES explorer, setting choose "show hidden files"... than it finds the file numbered files there... 

To find it via PC cable though you have to rename the ".gaana" folder to "gaana" folder via "es explorer" only.... thanks hope this helps


----------



## king718 (May 5, 2014)

I just downloaded this app called Gaana. It's an Indian music app that allows you to download and listen to music. I want to play music downloaded from this app with other music apps (shuttle+). But I can't find the directory where it is saving all the songs. Can someone tell me where this app is saving all the music?


----------



## zaisha (Dec 23, 2014)

ReX-Hell2heAven said:


> Gaana allow us to play the downloaded songs in their app only...But we can change this and can get downloaded files
> Open ES File Explorer and enable Show hidden files ON ....
> go to ANDROID/data/com.gaana
> U will find one folder* files* open that
> ...

Click to collapse





I Did So
And At First it got done but later now it shows ""tast failed""
Please Tell Me What To Do Now


----------



## Ashish 123 (Dec 27, 2014)

*Unable to get the downloaded file*

Hi,
I recently installed gaana app but I'm unable to get downloaded data
If anyone has any idea, please help.


----------



## babai93 (Dec 27, 2014)

ReX-Hell2heAven said:


> Gaana allow us to play the downloaded songs in their app only...But we can change this and can get downloaded files
> Open ES File Explorer and enable Show hidden files ON ....
> go to ANDROID/data/com.gaana
> U will find one folder* files* open that
> ...

Click to collapse



absolutely correct location, new app has made some changes and been added a hidden folder named* .gaana*   and all the songs in side that folder.
now the new location would be */sdcard/ANDROID/data/com.gaana/files/.gaana*

so you just need to open browser (here I user X-plore) go to configuration > tick Show Hidden Files as shown in below image. done now you can able to find all the songs file and can copy to the folder in your choice and add extension .mp3


----------



## CousinOfKoothrappali (Dec 29, 2014)

*how does it work on Wynk?*




ReX-Hell2heAven said:


> Gaana allow us to play the downloaded songs in their app only...But we can change this and can get downloaded files
> Open ES File Explorer and enable Show hidden files ON ....
> go to ANDROID/data/com.gaana
> U will find one folder* files* open that
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## mkkhedawat (Dec 30, 2014)

You may find this helpful.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7q6aS9cyC-g
It solves song naming problem.


----------



## abhi00007 (Jan 9, 2015)

ReX-Hell2heAven said:


> Gaana allow us to play the downloaded songs in their app only...But we can change this and can get downloaded files
> Open ES File Explorer and enable Show hidden files ON ....
> go to ANDROID/data/com.gaana
> U will find one folder* files* open that
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks dude, it works :good:


----------



## seshu9 (Jan 11, 2015)

*wynk storage location*



lalit12x said:


> Location of wynk storage app???

Click to collapse



wynk stores songs in storage/android/com.bsbportal.music  .. but not able to play the songs


----------



## susanta2685 (Jan 16, 2015)

*How to Play  songs downloaded from Ganna.com with other app or player?*

goto \Android\data\com.gaana    there is some file ....................just rename every file  with  .mp4   then u can run with other app or play computer or any mp4 player.


----------



## somanshmittal (Jan 16, 2015)

*Works!!!*

I found the songs file on my un rooted One Plus and I can play the numbered songs in Google Play Music. 

The question I have is a little different - can Gaana find a way around this in the future? For such a subscription app, is there any way to store the 'downloaded' files somewhere other than local storage so that they're not accessible at all, but can still be played offline (this is a feature you get once you pay for a subscription)? 

Please do let me know! Thanks guys!


----------



## Balasubramanian.r (Jan 20, 2015)

iambhavin said:


> Hi,
> the location is accurate. this is where it used to be. but i think they have now upgraded the app and changed the location.
> i tried searching all the folders but i could not find the files now.
> has any one else been successful getting the files then please share the location.

Click to collapse



Ya... U r ryt..even I'm not able to see the files


----------



## mayankjain89 (Jan 26, 2015)

seshu9 said:


> wynk stores songs in storage/android/com.bsbportal.music  .. but not able to play the songs

Click to collapse



Same here.. I cant see any file large enough in that folder which could be an mp3


----------



## sherrymehar (Jan 31, 2015)

After trying all the solutions in got no success on my unrooted z2. I finally found the songs by using the app total commander. The process remains the same as the more learned friends have posted.  Thank you guys. Now only if someone could figure out how to rename the songs


----------



## gargville (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyone was able to identify the format Wynk uses for its files. I can see all the files in 'com.bsbportal.music/files'.
The files don't have an extension are either encrypted or in a format playable by the app only.


----------



## mayankjain89 (Feb 2, 2015)

Same problem here. The files are not in the root but in sd card. I tried renaming them, even opened them in a hex editor, but could not figure out the format.


----------



## srpn09 (Feb 3, 2015)

mayankjain89 said:


> Same problem here. The files are not in the root but in sd card. I tried renaming them, even opened them in a hex editor, but could not figure out the format.

Click to collapse



Please post the solution. If u find any.


----------



## arunrbhat (Feb 3, 2015)

*Files are hidden*



iambhavin said:


> Hi,
> the location is accurate. this is where it used to be. but i think they have now upgraded the app and changed the location.
> i tried searching all the folders but i could not find the files now.
> has any one else been successful getting the files then please share the location.

Click to collapse



Hi,
I have successfully got all downloaded song from gaana.com
 the location is accurate.  jest they are hidden. If you have ES file explorer go to settings -> Display Settings and tick "show hidden files.
and you will get all songs you have downloaded from Gaana APP.
 :victory::victory:


----------



## midhun24 (Mar 3, 2015)

*Found files*



iambhavin said:


> Hi,
> the location is accurate. this is where it used to be. but i think they have now upgraded the app and changed the location.
> i tried searching all the folders but i could not find the files now.
> has any one else been successful getting the files then please share the location.

Click to collapse



Hi I found the solution ,

1.download ES File Explorer from play store and install it
2.go to app settings --> click on 'display settings' --> check 'show hidden files' (it'll be unchecked at first) 
3.come back to home page of app
4.go to below path
sdcard0(internal storage) --> android --> com.gaana -->files --> .gaana 
5. you will see all songs as files with numbers
6. copy all files and paste in sdcard1 (External storage)
7. basically these files will not be opened by walkman (i use sony )
8.we have to rename every file by adding '.mp3' at the end.

---------- Post added at 11:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------




srpn09 said:


> Please post the solution. If u find any.

Click to collapse



Renaming files with mp3 might work.
if file name is xyz ... you should rename it as xyz.mp3


----------



## shubh961 (Apr 6, 2015)

Can't find downloads with latest version Gaana. I tried both root and internal sd card directory but its no where. I tried to locate it with sorting folders as last modified in es file explorer, but theres absolutely no sign of gaana downloads.


----------



## avisnarayan (May 7, 2015)

*It's working*



ReX-Hell2heAven said:


> Gaana allow us to play the downloaded songs in their app only...But we can change this and can get downloaded files
> Open ES File Explorer and enable Show hidden files ON ....
> go to ANDROID/data/com.gaana
> U will find one folder* files* open that
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine is not rooted and just tried with ES explorer. It worked!! Thanks.


----------



## M i L i N (May 8, 2015)

The files get downloaded in android<data .. Just rename the file to .mp3
You are welcome


----------



## king718 (May 5, 2014)

I just downloaded this app called Gaana. It's an Indian music app that allows you to download and listen to music. I want to play music downloaded from this app with other music apps (shuttle+). But I can't find the directory where it is saving all the songs. Can someone tell me where this app is saving all the music?


----------



## Saggy (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Any knowledge about how to get the files from Windows phone app.. I tried.. i copied the files n renamed it to Mp3 It saves the files in LocalState folder. But they aren't playing on pc or mobile.


----------



## reachsofi (Jul 6, 2015)

*Found files but cant reload into gaana*

I just did a backup of my HTC M8, i found the files before the backup and made a copy to my SD Card. but now i cant seem to get those files to show again in my gaana app 
Any clue how i can do that or i ll need to download the playlists again?


----------



## keertikumar_ws (Jul 11, 2015)

*Utility to convert Gaana songs to MP3*

Hi Guys,

I see that there have been lot of discussion on where to locate the downloaded files. Though locating the files was not a problem for me, naming them and arranging them into albums WAS A BIG PROBLEM.

So wrote a small Java utility program.

https://github.com/PathriK/GaanaExtractor

The JAR can be found in the binaries folder and usage instructions are there in the readme on that page. Please use it and let me know your comments

Thank You


----------



## sultan1419 (Jul 25, 2015)

Back Benchers - Rattan Chahal - Royal Records.
Like and Share as much as possible.
https://youtu.be/VZ5mMjI_F9I


----------



## intelligentking (Aug 3, 2015)

keertikumar_ws said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I see that there have been lot of discussion on where to locate the downloaded files. Though locating the files was not a problem for me, naming them and arranging them into albums WAS A BIG PROBLEM.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am getting an error while I try to run the app. Look at the screenshot


----------



## keertikumar_ws (Aug 3, 2015)

intelligentking said:


> I am getting an error while I try to run the app. Look at the screenshot

Click to collapse



Oops..My bad. Have given the app description wrongly. Slashes needs to be reversed. We need to use "C:/Gaana/Songs/" rather than "C:\Gaana\Songs\'"


----------



## intelligentking (Aug 4, 2015)

keertikumar_ws said:


> Oops..My bad. Have given the app description wrongly. Slashes needs to be reversed. We need to use "C:/Gaana/Songs/" rather than "C:\Gaana\Songs\'"

Click to collapse



I changed the slashes but I was still getting some error. All I can read is something like file not found.


----------



## keertikumar_ws (Aug 4, 2015)

intelligentking said:


> I changed the slashes but I was still getting some error. All I can read is something like file not found.

Click to collapse



Hmmm...loooked into the error and it seems the problem is the number of files. Will work on this issue this weekend. 

Possible for u to raise an issue in the apps github page? https://github.com/PathriK/GaanaExtractor/issues

Also for the time being, u can separate the files into separate folders with ten in each and try and see.


----------



## intelligentking (Aug 4, 2015)

keertikumar_ws said:


> Hmmm...loooked into the error and it seems the problem is the number of files. Will work on this issue this weekend.
> 
> Possible for u to raise an issue in the apps github page? https://github.com/PathriK/GaanaExtractor/issues
> 
> Also for the time being, u can separate the files into separate folders with ten in each and try and see.

Click to collapse



I raised the issue on the github page and even in the batches of 10 I am getting similar error.


----------



## keertikumar_ws (Aug 5, 2015)

intelligentking said:


> I raised the issue on the github page and even in the batches of 10 I am getting similar error.

Click to collapse



Strange, I tried using batches of 10 and seems to be working. Anyway, will fix it this weekend and let u know in github issue so that you can try it. Fingers crossed


----------



## 1791dbest (Aug 22, 2015)

*Gaana App Songs Download*



Ashish 123 said:


> Hi,
> I recently installed gaana app but I'm unable to get downloaded data
> If anyone has any idea, please help.

Click to collapse



Guys no need to root the device .... I just connected it to my computer and went to data card rather than internal memory. I found all the songs like in This PC\YU5010\SD card\Android\data\com.gaana\files\.gaana  :good::good:   Do reply if anyone gets this.


----------



## Paras_Desai (Aug 31, 2015)

Any simple ways to add matadata in bulk to these songs,  adding individually is very tedious,  thanks 

Sent from my HTC One_E8 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## keertikumar_ws (Aug 31, 2015)

Paras_Desai said:


> Any simple ways to add matadata in bulk to these songs,  adding individually is very tedious,  thanks
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_E8 dual sim using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This might help u 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61813173&postcount=43


----------



## keertikumar_ws (Aug 31, 2015)

intelligentking said:


> I raised the issue on the github page and even in the batches of 10 I am getting similar error.

Click to collapse



Hi,
Release 1.2 must have fixed the issue. Please check and let me know when possible.
Thanks


----------



## Paras_Desai (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks for the link.  I followed, but unfortunately. Jar file can not run,  and gave error message 

Sent from my HTC One_E8 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## keertikumar_ws (Sep 1, 2015)

Paras_Desai said:


> Thanks for the link.  I followed, but unfortunately. Jar file can not run,  and gave error message
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_E8 dual sim using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Possible for you to open an issue in https://github.com/PathriK/GaanaExtractor with the error details?


----------



## madhooms (Oct 9, 2015)

Awesome!!! Thanks!


----------



## Abhijitd7 (Oct 26, 2015)

You can change the file extesion using bulk rename utility


----------



## freakyvrk (Oct 26, 2015)

*Find location of songs downloaded from gaana.com app for android*

Gaana.com is a website that offers free streaming of Indian and International music. Gaana.com provides mobile applications on various platforms like Android, IOS, Windows & Blackberry. Gaana.com app allows users to download songs so that they can listen songs offline. Do you want to play downloaded songs with other music applications? But many of you must have wondered where the downloaded song files are stored.  Here’s is how to find the location of downloaded songs.

Go To File Manager –> Android –> data –> com.gaana –>files
Here you will find nothing initially.
Click on menu button & select “Show hidden files”
Now, you will see a folder named “.gaana”.
Inside this folder you will see all the songs downloaded from gaana.com.
But you will notice the downloaded songs are named with random numbers having unknown file extension. To use these files in other music applications, you must copy them in some other folder & rename files & add “.mp3” extension to every file.

Courtesry: digitais.in


----------



## HarishIniyarajan (Nov 1, 2015)

iambhavin said:


> Hi,
> the location is accurate. this is where it used to be. but i think they have now upgraded the app and changed the location.
> i tried searching all the folders but i could not find the files now.
> has any one else been successful getting the files then please share the location.

Click to collapse



It will be there in the same location in your sd card(if u have inserted one). Just turn on hidden files option in es file Explorer and go to Android>data>com.gaana>files>.gaana where the last folder is a hidden one. The songs with be in different format and in numerical names. Just rename them with a .mp3 extension.


----------



## king718 (May 5, 2014)

I just downloaded this app called Gaana. It's an Indian music app that allows you to download and listen to music. I want to play music downloaded from this app with other music apps (shuttle+). But I can't find the directory where it is saving all the songs. Can someone tell me where this app is saving all the music?


----------



## Paras_Desai (Nov 2, 2015)

After few latest updates,  the downloads are no more there  ,  they are hidden somewhere in system directory and one need to root phone to reach there,  

Sent from my HTC One_E8 dual sim using Tapatalk


----------



## HulG (Nov 6, 2015)

1791dbest said:


> Guys no need to root the device .... I just connected it to my computer and went to data card rather than internal memory. I found all the songs like in This PC\YU5010\SD card\Android\data\com.gaana\files\.gaana  :good::good:   Do reply if anyone gets this.

Click to collapse



Yes, got it through your mentioned path.


----------



## zeomal (Nov 21, 2015)

On the latest version(s), the app stores the downloaded files to the external SD card (if present - dunno what happens if it isn't present), To get access to the files there, enable viewing of hidden files in your file manager (yes, Show Hidden Files in ES File Explorer), and navigate to the same directory, viz.

_External SD Card/Android/data/com.gaana/files/.gaana_

and you'll find files with random numbers without any metadata (album artist, album covert art). First, you'll have rename the files by appending a .mp3 extension (for example, filename is *123456*, then you have to rename it to *123456.mp3*). You can automate this using a file renaming software (_File Renamer Basic_ comes to mind). You'll have to individually figure out which file corresponds to which song and add the metadata yourself, or with any third party app (_MediaMonkey_ claims to be able to do that, though it often does a very poor job of it, then there's a slightly better _MusicBrainz Picard_). I'd suggest you download the songs yourself through some other means instead of going through all this trouble.

In addition, if you want the cover art for the songs, you can check the same location on the internal memory, but the folder _filesApp_Images_.


----------



## abdu77 (Dec 2, 2015)

open the "files"  folder 
tap more u can find a option show hidden files .. there u go .. u will find ur songs as numeric files


----------



## DK_GIONEE_E7 (Dec 23, 2015)

i did find a solution to name all downloaded files. it will not add any tags but just name files appropriately.. reply if you are looking for such solution...

 Sent from my NX511J using XDA Forums


----------



## anandmore (Dec 24, 2015)

king718 said:


> I just downloaded this app called Gaana. It's an Indian music app that allows you to download and listen to music. I want to play music downloaded from this app with other music apps (shuttle+). But I can't find the directory where it is saving all the songs. Can someone tell me where this app is saving all the music?

Click to collapse



Go to File manager -> Android -> Data -> Gaana. Here you can see the downloaded files. To play this convert it into mp3 by adding .mp3 extension or transfer it into the computer or by mobile music player.


----------



## tjhackz (Dec 24, 2015)

*Simple App for gaana songs to regular mp3*



ReX-Hell2heAven said:


> Gaana allow us to play the downloaded songs in their app only...But we can change this and can get downloaded files
> Open ES File Explorer and enable Show hidden files ON ....
> go to ANDROID/data/com.gaana
> U will find one folder* files* open that
> ...

Click to collapse




I've managed to build one simple app for converting Gaana songs into regular mp3.
Just pull out the mySql db from your gaana app. COnvert it to xlsx (as the package contains my songs).
Open up the apps and you're good to go.

URL : PM me to get the share URL as being a new member xda is not allowing me to post it.:cyclops:

Let me know if it doesn't work.


----------



## raunakdasgupta (Dec 26, 2015)

can u plse tell me the source of wynk folder too.


----------



## kiranat1181 (Dec 27, 2015)

Go to file manager in your android phone. (My device). In that you will find all folders of all apps.  Go to android folder then data folder. In that you will find gaana folder. Go to files and select show hide files in option. You will find all the downloaded songs files. Rename the extension of all files to .mp3 and enjoy listening.


----------



## avdheshgoyadi (Jan 8, 2016)

*Same problem here*



DK_GIONEE_E7 said:


> i did find a solution to name all downloaded files. it will not add any tags but just name files appropriately.. reply if you are looking for such solution...
> 
> Sent from my NX511J using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



I found out one of the Java codes written on earlier page, but I was able to name only about 15 songs out of the total 600 songs, rest all resulted in error.

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------




tjhackz said:


> I've managed to build one simple app for converting Gaana songs into regular mp3.
> Just pull out the mySql db from your gaana app. COnvert it to xlsx (as the package contains my songs).
> Open up the apps and you're good to go.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How to do that? Can you add a video showing all the steps.


----------



## ppoojavermaa (Jan 28, 2016)

I want to use Gaana App's premium version for free is there any hack if yes plz provide

---------- Post added at 02:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 PM ----------

I want to use Gaana premium for free plz suggest me how

---------- Post added at 02:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------

How you find it. I want to use gaana premium version.


----------



## tjhackz (Mar 13, 2016)

*Steps to rename the songs automatically*



avdheshgoyadi said:


> I found out one of the Java codes written on earlier page, but I was able to name only about 15 songs out of the total 600 songs, rest all resulted in error.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's the link for my source folder : drive  /  open?id=0B7JtzOY95m4lRWs4TnJXRXNSWTA


Things to do  to run this : Get your sqlDB file where all your songs are stored in db3 format.
Extract them in one excel (See the 'gna' folder from this link and go to excel to see the template)
Done. Open the exe file (Which should be in 'debug', if not, compiler the project to get one) and 
run. UI is pretty easy to understand. 

If you face any issues, do let me know.


----------



## JUNNO-S (Apr 9, 2016)

*Storing permanent data*

How?


----------



## rose2114 (May 4, 2016)

*This is how you save songs from Gaana app*

For Android users:

Goto : SD card/Android/data/com.gaana/files/.gaana/

You can see your downloaded songs but these are not recognizable files. 

Next step:-

select all these files and copy and save to other location, rename all these files as .mp3.

All Done!!!!.

Cheers!!!


----------



## krumbs (May 22, 2016)

I have signed up for one year of Gaana's premium service, and primarily listen to it via the Windows 10 app. Would anyone know where this app saves the downloaded songs? 
I checked under AppData\Local\Packages\TIMESMOBILELIMITED.Gaana_randomstring but do not see the downloads in any of the subfolders.

EDIT:
I see the songs under the LocalState subfolder. These have a .mp4 extension, but filesizes are too small! Just 1.4mb for what is supposed to be the HD version.  For comparison, I have the same song in FLAC, with a filesize of 28mb!
Also, I am getting an "unable to parse" error in JRiver Media Center. So I assume the Windows app uses DRM on the downloaded files.


----------



## Cruzy12100 (May 22, 2016)

They have all the songs in the compressed format hence the size is so small.

Sent from my Moto E using Tapatalk


----------



## annee7792 (Jul 31, 2016)

What if there are no files in the files folder ?


----------



## oshopaul (Sep 2, 2016)

*Thanks bro ... it worked*

Thanks bro ... it worked



ReX-Hell2heAven said:


> Gaana allow us to play the downloaded songs in their app only...But we can change this and can get downloaded files
> Open ES File Explorer and enable Show hidden files ON ....
> go to ANDROID/data/com.gaana
> U will find one folder* files* open that
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## seriusblack (Oct 13, 2016)

rose2114 said:


> For Android users:
> 
> Goto : SD card/Android/data/com.gaana/files/.gaana/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





I am using moto g 1st gen. I installed gaana app today. But I am not able to find the folder com.gaana under the folder .

Any moto g user can confirm ?


----------



## keertikumar_ws (Oct 13, 2016)

seriusblack said:


> I am using moto g 1st gen. I installed gaana app today. But I am not able to find the folder com.gaana under the folder .
> 
> Any moto g user can confirm ?

Click to collapse



Does ur mobile have an SD Card slot? If so, u should be checking ur internal memory's Android folder for the gaana files .

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## king718 (May 5, 2014)

I just downloaded this app called Gaana. It's an Indian music app that allows you to download and listen to music. I want to play music downloaded from this app with other music apps (shuttle+). But I can't find the directory where it is saving all the songs. Can someone tell me where this app is saving all the music?


----------



## seriusblack (Oct 13, 2016)

No memory card slot separately. Only internal memory. It's moto g gen 1. I also tried on Redmi 2, but can't find the folder


----------



## keertikumar_ws (Oct 15, 2016)

seriusblack said:


> No memory card slot separately. Only internal memory. It's moto g gen 1. I also tried on Redmi 2, but can't find the folder

Click to collapse



Just a silly question. Did u download any song? Or have u just installed gaana app? The folder gets created only if u download at least one song. 

Sent from my 2014818 using Tapatalk


----------



## keertikumar_ws (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Have updated my utility that can convert the gaana downloaded songs into Meaning ful song names and also into Album wise folders.

https://github.com/PathriK/GaanaExtractor

The JAR can be found in the binaries folder and usage instructions are there in the readme on that page. Please use it and let me know your comments

Thank You


----------



## Hammad079 (Nov 9, 2016)

*I hope I helped u!!*

Open ES File Explorer and enable Show hidden files ON ....
go to ANDROID/data/com.gaana
U will find one folder files open that 
They are your downloaded files .........
Select one file by long holding ,,then mark all by using select all(top right corner tick mark) option and tap RENAME(below) in that select "rename extension name" type .mp3 and hit OK and u can move all these files to a folder wherever u want
now you can play this files in ur default player ..


----------



## Gkr001 (Nov 30, 2016)

@keerthikumar_WS

Thanks a ton. Works like a charm. But the album art quality seems a bit low. Could you please consider using hig-res on next update?


----------



## keertikumar_ws (Dec 1, 2016)

Gkr001 said:


> @keerthikumar_WS
> 
> Thanks a ton. Works like a charm. But the album art quality seems a bit low. Could you please consider using hig-res on next update?

Click to collapse



Yup. Its one of the enhancements that will be available in the next release.  Also If you find any issues or any more suggestions, please do raise a new issue in the github page so that it will be easy for me to track and work on it..

Thank You


----------



## Gkr001 (Dec 1, 2016)

keertikumar_ws said:


> Yup. Its one of the enhancements that will be available in the next release.  Also If you find any issues or any more suggestions, please do raise a new issue in the github page so that it will be easy for me to track and work on it..
> 
> Thank You

Click to collapse



Thanks very much .


----------



## Gkr001 (Dec 13, 2016)

keertikumar_ws said:


> Yup. Its one of the enhancements that will be available in the next release.  Also If you find any issues or any more suggestions, please do raise a new issue in the github page so that it will be easy for me to track and work on it..
> 
> Thank You

Click to collapse



Thanks much for the latest 2.0  Stable update. Works flawlessly. And the album art quality is much better now. Will be testing more and keep updated on Github and here.

Latest 2.0 Update: htttps://github.com/Pathrik/GaanaExtractor/releases


----------



## ninad2531 (May 27, 2017)

Gkr001 said:


> Thanks much for the latest 2.0 Stable update. Works flawlessly. And the album art quality is much better now. Will be testing more and keep updated on Github and here.
> 
> Latest 2.0 Update: htttps://github.com/Pathrik/GaanaExtractor/releases

Click to collapse




Hi, 
I used your app recently but i was unable to convert that gaana song. Are you able to still convert this songs.


----------



## keertikumar_ws (May 27, 2017)

ninad2531 said:


> Hi,
> I used your app recently but i was unable to convert that gaana song. Are you able to still convert this songs.

Click to collapse



Hi, 

Thanks for trying my utility. Would like to help you with the issue you are facing. 
Kindly mail me the log file to my gmail with more details on how you tried and what error you got.

Thanks,
Keerthi Kumar P
[email protected]


----------



## Hari2208 (Jun 24, 2017)

Hello everypne there's an update to this question. 
In my Redmi note 3 i have the files but the problem is the files are saved in ".e" format which upon changing to ".mp3" doesn't do anything. I tried playing it on MIUI music player and vlc media player with no luck.


----------



## keertikumar_ws (Jun 24, 2017)

Hari2208 said:


> Hello everypne there's an update to this question.
> In my Redmi note 3 i have the files but the problem is the files are saved in ".e" format which upon changing to ".mp3" doesn't do anything. I tried playing it on MIUI music player and vlc media player with no luck.

Click to collapse



I think they have started to 'encrypt' the files/ use DRM to protect the files. :crying: But still the old version of the App downloads un-encrypted files I think.


----------



## devang98 (Nov 30, 2017)

yep I am having the same issue the files are with .e extension and changing it does not work. they also do not convert, thus is the only solution to install the old version of the app ?


----------



## hakki01 (Mar 28, 2018)

*Gaana songs to mp3*

I will give the information just download old version of gaana and edit using es file explorer pro ,it works!!!!!     Show hidden files on es explorer> Find sd/internal memory>android>data>gaana>files>you can find un named file with no extension>copy to internal memory>rename with .mp3 as file extension and 
Try Gaana version 6.6.6
Es file explorer pro from google


----------



## akhilrbzmi (Oct 5, 2018)

iambhavin said:


> Hi,
> the location is accurate. this is where it used to be. but i think they have now upgraded the app and changed the location.
> i tried searching all the folders but i could not find the files now.
> has any one else been successful getting the files then please share the location.

Click to collapse



New Updated Location is ROOT/STORAGE/SDCARD/ANDROID/DATA/com.gana/FILES/media_cache


----------



## SandyTiwari (Nov 11, 2018)

Location of gaana.com downloaded files was never a problem, the problem is they are encrypted .Exo files ....Which can't ve played elsewhere without gaana app, which sucks the internal storage if phone...bullshit!


----------



## Droidriven (Nov 11, 2018)

SandyTiwari said:


> Location of gaana.com downloaded files was never a problem, the problem is they are encrypted .Exo files ....Which can't ve played elsewhere without gaana app, which sucks the internal storage if phone...bullshit!

Click to collapse



Well, in that case, dont use crap apps like Gaana, use a different music app, one that doesn't encrypt its media files.

Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk


----------



## nithin9 (Jul 27, 2019)

Droidriven said:


> Well, in that case, dont use crap apps like Gaana, use a different music app, one that doesn't encrypt its media files.
> 
> Sent from my LGL84VL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Any such apps which doesn't encrypt media files?


----------



## desktopuser (Oct 30, 2019)

Guys i found the files and it is in the same folder as mentioned in above answers.
Simply copy those .e extension files to your pc but its encrypted. So even though u can copy those e files.
It is unreadable from any player or editor. Only Ganna can play it and it sucks.
*


		Code:
	

ANDROID/data/com.gaana

*
So the only solution is download some other streaming music site and purchase from there.
Make sure it can be downloaded in mp3 or mp4 format.
I myself will be disusing this Ganna app, because they don't want me to rip the benefit of my money.
Using older apps like Gaana version 6.6.6 is not sufficient enough. That is why they keep updating there player.
Even if u could get Gaana version 6.6.6, it will not recognize that files as readable. Basically it cannot access that file.
So both ways the user will not benefit in any ways.


----------

